# "No bootable device. Hit any key." Error on my Windows 8 Acer M5 laptop



## ac578 (Feb 4, 2014)

So to start off i am not very great with computers so i dont know much about this issue but throughout many attempts i have not been able to fix this. i have an Acer M5-581T laptop with windows 8.1 (windows 8 was already installed when this laptop was bought) and has been running fine since i recieved it. Last night I accidentaly dropped the the right hand side of my computer about 2 or 3 inches but no more. i didnt think anything of it until this morning when i tried to start up my computer and was successful until when i tried to open an application on my desktop and my computer froze. Also when i started up my computer i heard a scratching or cracking sound in the right hand side and this continued for the nect couple times i tried to restart my computer. So, after it froze I restarted my computer just by holding the power button and upon turning it on again after the Acer start up screen i got the message "No bootale device. Hit any key." in a blue box. Hitting any key did nothing obviously. After some research i was able to press F2 and open up BIOS but with messing around with the settings and even changing in secure mode from UEFI and Legacy BIOS doesn't seem to work. Pressing control+alt+delete doesnt help, it only restarts my laptop. Ive read other forums about this but none of the soltuions there seem to help. i havent really done anything like try to change my laptop from windows 8 to windows 7 so it is still windows 8.1. Please if anyone has anything they think i missed or that could help please! any advice on this is greatly appreciated!!!

p.s. I have now opened up my laptop thinking that maybe my hard drive became loose when i had dropped it about 2 inches but everything seemed to be fine. if there is a problem it must be inside the hard drive not something as simple as it being loose. I also have been wondering if this could possibly be a virus? I generally have no clue at this point so please help i really need my laptop for school!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hard drive loose would be my first suspect (and hope for an easy fix). You can't really tell by just looking, so did you disconnect the hard drive and any cables connected to it and then reconnect firmly?

I'd also check the memory chip(s) for possible looseness.


----------



## ac578 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, 
i did unscrew the hard drive and check the connection but no i did not disconnect it and reconnect it again, i also didn't check the memory chips. Thanks for your response!


----------

